# New road coarse racing at Pete Russell's Elkhart,IN



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

This is totally new for most of us around here. We decided to add cars that also turn the other way. Saturday's at noon. The track is very simple right now and if the interest grows we will take out the infield and make it bigger for the summer/fall racing. Rules are kind of loose right now but 1/12 stock or 17.5BL, touring 6 cell stock or 17.5 BL, sliders & minis etc. Just stop out and look to see. Any questions feel free to call Pete or Travis at 547-293-1827, tell him you saw this on Hobbytalk.


----------



## trussell (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Ken. I am posting below a schedule of Saturdays that we will be racing on over the next 2 months.
ROAD COURSE RACING
@
PETE RUSSELL'S HOBBY SHOP!

THAT'S RIGHT! ROAD COURSE RACING IS HERE @ PETE RUSSELL'S. BELOW IS A SCHEDULE OF SATURDAY'S THAT WE WILL BE RACING THE NEXT TWO MONTHS. DOORS OPEN @ 8:30 & RACING BEGINS @ 11:30 a.m. CLASSES ARE, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, 12th SCALE STOCK, SLIDERS, MINI TRUCKS, & TOURING CARS. SEE STORE FOR RULES!

DATES ARE AS FOLLOWS:
MARCH - 1ST, 15TH, 29TH, 
APRIL - 12TH, 26TH

SUMMER SCEDULE WILL BE POSTED AT A LATER DATE!

ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 
574-293-1827 months.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

A summer carpet onroad schedule


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Some pics would be awesome please.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

We are working on that.


----------

